# Totes!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Doing a build thread for some totes. I have two of them about seven gallons each. I will be housing my macs in them in the hopes they stop being so dang picky.So yeh comments questions ect. You guys know what ta do! 









Top view









Side view

As you can see the glass slides to the side for easy feeding and checking it out. Substrate will be sand, and driftwood low light plants and coffee cups for decor/hides.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

After adding the sand and decor this is what it looked like. I added some black water extract which is another reason it looks dark.



















These were taken last night, not much difference today.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

What are macs? That's a great little temp setup.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I forget people cannot read my mind and most do not know of this fish lol 

Betta macrostoma, or peacock betta, or brunei beauty. This is a wild mouthbrooder who comes from slow moving blackwater streams in Sarawak and Brunei Darusalam.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Picky in what way? How are the totes going to help?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are a bit on the shy side sometimes. The tote is also more shallow than a tank, and not being completely clear will help them feel more secure. The breeder my guys came from raises hers in totes pretty similar to these. The difference being she has a strip light over it and under her bed lol. In any case if it helps them feel secure enough to spawn for me then I call that a success.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

looking forward to some updates!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think The totes being opaque will help the fish feel safe.Good luck breeding they look like great fish and are beautiful.
In the photo you posted is the male receiving (taking )eggs?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In that pic the males flirting and the lady wants none of it.


----------

